# Are you religious and what is your type?



## Staffan (Nov 15, 2011)

Just thought I'd sample a few types on their religious views. The options are "Deist" - you believe in God and think there is knowledge confirming God's existence. "Agnostic believer" meaning you believe but you don't think there is any knowledge of proof in the matter. "Agnostic disbeliever" same as the previous but you don't believe it. "Atheist" meaning you believe that there is knowledge disproving God's existence (or any other entities of that sort).

Submitted this one before I had added the options. Here is the real poll: http://personalitycafe.com/member-polls/89639-you-religious-what-your-type.html


----------



## nomnomcornships (Dec 12, 2011)

hmm..I'm probably more of a deist in a sense.
But i just choose not to be a christian as such.
I think there's more proof towards a God that created everything than not.
But i don't follow any set religion.
Which God is actually real anyway?
There is a little voice in my head that says there's also a possibility of evolution.
I tend to lean to the latter choice though. 

In my head, i'll worry about after im dead to find out or not to, after im dead.
While i'm here. Make the best of it. Be free. Live. Laugh. Learn. Love.


----------



## Staffan (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks, I screwed up so I have posted this again with the options for the types I'm particularly interested in regarding this. I guess I could add more polls for other types too. I think the ENFP - and all NFs - are probably more religious than the average. I lean towards agnostic believer myself although perhaps a little more deistic regarding reincarnation since I have very vivid memories of that.


----------



## KneeSeekerArrow (Jan 8, 2012)

There is no such thing as "Agnostic believer". Think about it. If you ask an agnostic "do you think there is a God?", their answer would be "I don't know". Then logically it follows that if you asked an agnostic "do you believe in God" their answer would be "no". It is not rational to "believe in something" that is at best as likely to exist as it is not to. 

One common misconception is that agnostics are somehow more spiritual or religious than atheists. This is false. Agnostics are just as unbelieving as atheists. The only difference is that agnostics think that some vague forms of deistic arguments can be scientifically tenable. In other words, while agnostics cannot 'prove' that there is no God, it may be possible that there may be some creator or powerful being(s) that may have created this universe. However, this creator does not seem to interfere or interact with the universe in any way, so jumping from "deism" to worship, rituals, a moral code and all the other things that makes religion is a non sequiteur.

To reply to the OP, I am an INTP agnostic. While I find the 'God hypothesis' a weak one, it is nonetheless non-falsifiable at the moment, so there may be a small probability that this universe was indeed created by _something_. But that doesn't give me any logical reason to worship this _something_, or invent moral codes to appease this _something_, because it is clear that this _something_ does not interact with our universe.


----------



## Staffan (Nov 15, 2011)

No, an agnostic can be a believer. Lack of knowledge doesn't necessarily mean lack of faith. It's called agnostic theism. And I now realize that I should have used the word theism instead of deism. But I think most people understand what I mean since I specified it in my post.


----------



## Zster (Mar 7, 2011)

There are no options that fit my current thoughts on the matter. I do not believe in a theistic God as a being/creator, but do sense that there are forces beyond our perceived reality that impact much - collective consciousness, connecting all, possibly empowering, and/or what links to that of us following death of the physical body. I consider myself nontheist spiritualist, for lack of anything more descriptive, though I hate labels as they can be misconstrued and seldom really capture the essence.


----------



## Staffan (Nov 15, 2011)

Terminology is always tricky. As is the limit of options for these polls. I was wondering if I should add something like Spiritual but then I've would have to discard one of the types instead. I messed up this poll and re-submitted it here with 20 options, but everyone seems to read this one instead : (


----------



## jeffbobs (Jan 27, 2012)

I would have to say no, and people who believe in god are worshipping and doing things in his name constantly which is completely the opposite of what they preach, if anything it is a reason to hurt people thats about it

INTP


----------



## Noisey (Mar 8, 2012)

ENTP
Absurdist/atheist


----------



## Mulberries (Feb 17, 2011)

INFP atheist for the usual reasons atheists give. No need to elaborate. 

I can't actually imagine being religious, even though it's supposedly common for my type. Seems so foreign to me.


----------



## Zyforb (Jan 22, 2012)

INTP here. I'm an agnostic atheist, though I must say that the classical monotheistic God is utterly impossible. I also think we'd be better off without the Abrahamic religions; to me those religions can cause something like the dark ages all too easily.


----------



## Staffan (Nov 15, 2011)

Zyforb said:


> INTP here. I'm an agnostic atheist, though I must say that the classical monotheistic God is utterly impossible. I also think we'd be better off without the Abrahamic religions; to me those religions can cause something like the dark ages all too easily.


True, but they may reflect human nature so that getting rid of them will make room for something similar under a different name. Like the French say, the more something changes the more it stays the same. The atheist societies that have existed so far have had a cult of personality instead.


----------



## BIOS (Mar 18, 2012)

I'm an INTP and atheist all the way. I put my trust in science instead of superstition, evidence instead of faith. I adhere to occam's razor and thus see no need for a creator since science provides us with the best explanations. Truth must always prevail before personal beliefs used for mental masturbation.


----------



## Aleksandra (Mar 15, 2012)

I'm an INFJ and I'm a Roman Catholic. I consider myself a religious person.


----------



## Zyforb (Jan 22, 2012)

Staffan said:


> True, but they may reflect human nature so that getting rid of them will make room for something similar under a different name. Like the French say, the more something changes the more it stays the same. The atheist societies that have existed so far have had a cult of personality instead.


I don't understand why you simply assume that such a thing is categorically inevitable. We don't know until we try, eh? Also, I too am rather disappointed with the current development of atheism.


----------



## Staffan (Nov 15, 2011)

Zyforb said:


> I don't understand why you simply assume that such a thing is categorically inevitable. We don't know until we try, eh? Also, I too am rather disappointed with the current development of atheism.


But it's been tried. The communist countries have more or less abolished religion only to find their leaders worshipped as gods. And looking back in history it seems religion has been a feature of all known societies, which suggests that it is in our nature rather than just some arrangement that we can choose if we like.


----------



## Zyforb (Jan 22, 2012)

Staffan said:


> But it's been tried. The communist countries have more or less abolished religion only to find their leaders worshipped as gods. And looking back in history it seems religion has been a feature of all known societies, which suggests that it is in our nature rather than just some arrangement that we can choose if we like.


Hmm. I maintain that we can somehow "reprogram" ourselves, so to speak. Or, at the very least, I remain hopeful.


----------



## cassious (Mar 6, 2012)

I would guess Agnostic believer. I'm not religious. I feel that religion is men using faith to their own benefit and control of others. I'm a spriitual person. I believe there is a higher power. One that you don't have to go through a man made hierarchy to interact with. I have been to various religious ceremonies/gatherings. None that I feel 100% agreement with everything that they do. (Especially their use of faith for monetary gain and control)

ISTJ


----------



## Staffan (Nov 15, 2011)

cassious said:


> I would guess Agnostic believer. I'm not religious. I feel that religion is men using faith to their own benefit and control of others. I'm a spriitual person. I believe there is a higher power. One that you don't have to go through a man made hierarchy to interact with. I have been to various religious ceremonies/gatherings. None that I feel 100% agreement with everything that they do. (Especially their use of faith for monetary gain and control)
> 
> ISTJ


That's how I feel too.


----------

